# What is your favorite 'mud'?



## caseysbuilding (Mar 19, 2009)

What is your favorite type/brand of compound? What is your favorite in cold/hot weather? What do you get the best results with? What type saves you money/time? Check out my work at http://www.caseysbuilding.com


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought maybe different regions use different types. How does humidity effect what type to use?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

This


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

TonyM said:


> This


we have a winner !!:thumbup::thumbup::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I prefer Murco over all of the other mud on the market. I have tried them all. USG and Gold Bond lite have way too much air in them. ( fills the bucket, though) Their mud is more like the mud from way back before they took the asbestos out. (mid 70's)


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 19, 2009)

TonyM said:


> This


You can hardly see me under there?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Why would you want to be under there? you should be about to get on top of there!

I use Proform lite-blue for topping. Sheetrock all purp. for base. I use it because it's cheap $7/box for all purp. $8 for lite-blue.


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 19, 2009)

TonyM said:


> This


I think this is 5 min mud.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

white bag or brown bag?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks kinda like brown bag. That's gonna get real hard...


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

My favs are,

Synko ConFill
ProRoc Setting Compounds
ProRoc Taping and Finish Compounds
Synko Dust Control(for renovation patch work)

Recently ducked under the border and brought back some Hamilton Topping and really like it(their boxes even come with bible quotes:blink

D'S


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Looks kinda like brown bag. That's gonna get real hard...


It already has.........


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey ****** I thought you didn't play with the idiot stick


----------

